# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc / 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô

## poohtravel

*Du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*

*Hồ Núi Cốc nằm trên địa phận thành phố Thái Nguyên, cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội 65km, khu du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc nép mình dưới ngọn núi Cốc bên dòng sông Công ngày đêm nước chảy. Điểm  thu hút du khách nằm ở vị trí độc đáo Hồ - Hồ trên núi, cùng với hệ thống cơ sở vật chất trang bị vừa hiện đại vừa dân tộc khiến du khách ngỡ tưởng lạc vào một chốn bồng lai với núi non sông nước trữ tình nên thơ…*
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng 06h00:* Xe ôtô và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hồ Núi Cốc.
*09h00:* Đến Hồ Núi Cốc, Quý khách lên thuyền đi thăm phong cảnh ven hồ, ghé thăm đảo Gốm, cùng nhau nghe ca nhạc dân tộc, thưởng thức phong cảnh của Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ.
*11h 30:* Ăn trưa thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản miền núi và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng.
*13h00:* Quý khách sẽ được tự do chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh thiên nhiên trữ tình với núi non sông nước. Hứong dẫn viên sẽ đưa các bạn thăm Huyền thoại ba cây thông, Động Âm Phủ, Huyền Thoại Cung …
*16h00:*Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*18h00*: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Các trò chơi trong khu du lịch. Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Lạng Sơn Tân Thanh*
*(Chương trình: 1 ngày -> Ô tô)*
_Là địa đầu của Tổ Quốc, Lạng Sơn là tỉnh có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh, non nước hữu tình, có nhiều di tích lịch sử với nền văn hoá đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, nơi có nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hoá là những tiềm năng to lớn cho việc phát triển du lịch Lạng Sơn, đem đến sức cuốn hút lạ kỳ với các du khách phương xa._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*06h00:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân, nghỉ ăn sáng tại thị trấn Mẹt, sau đó tiếp tục hành trình đi Lạng Sơn thăm Cửa khẩu Tân Thanh. Trên đường đi quý khách ghé thăm và vào lễ mẫu Đồng Đăng. Tới Tân Thanh, Quý khách tự do vào thăm và mua sắm tại chợ biên giới Tân Thanh. 
*11h30* : Quý khách lên xe về thị xã Lạng Sơn ăn trưa - thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của Lạng Sơn. 
*13h30*: Xe đưa quý khách ghé thăm Chợ Đông Kinh – Trung tâm thương mại của tỉnh Lạng Sơn, đoàn tự do thăm quan và mua sắm.14h30 : Đoàn tự do mua sắm tại chợ Đông Kinh một trong trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất Thành Phố.
16h30 : Đoàn ra xe tạm biệt thành phố Lạng Sơn trở về Hà Nội .
*19h00 :* Về tới điểm đón – Chia tay Quý khách – kết thúc chương trình – hẹn gặp lại.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 6 -  11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


_NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!_

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch* *Sapa* 
*( Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm -> phương tiện Tàu nằm**)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Sa Pa là Thị Trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1.600m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát. Sa Pa-Một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó...với Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*ĐÊM NGÀY 1: GA HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI*
*19h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách khởi hành ra Ga Hà Nội. 21h00: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 22h00. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
*NGÀY 1:  LÀO CAI - SA PA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 06h00: Tới Lao Cai, xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
 09h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 
*NGÀY 2: SA PA - LÀO CAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 Sáng: sau khi ăn sáng, 9.00 trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm thị trấn Lao Cai, tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối.
19h00: Rời Lào Cai về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu
*NGÀY 3: GA HÀ NỘI*
04h30: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
-    Khách sạn 2 đêm nghỉ, phòng tivi, vệ sinh khép kín, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/ phòng.
 -    Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
-    Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
-    Các bữa ăn theo CT (4 chính, 2 phụ – 220.000 đ/ người/ ngày)
-    HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm (Đón tại Lào Cai)
-    Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 6, HN- LC -  HN
-   Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
*Giá không bao gồm:*
-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Tour du lịch Sông Hồng*

*(Thời gian: 1 ngày - Khởi hành ô tô, tàu thủy)*
_Thánh Gióng một vị thánh có công đánh đuổi giặc Ân sang xâm lược nước Văn Lang vào đời vua Hùng Vương thứ sáu. sau khi đánh đuổi quân xâm lược ông đã phi ngựa đến chân núi Sóc Sơn, ghìm cương, cởi giáp và nón treo lên một cành cây, rồi quay chào bốn phía quê hương. Cả người lẫn ngựa từ từ bay thẳng lên trời, từ bấy đến giờ không còn thấy trở về dân gian. Từ đó hàng năm người dân tổ chức hội đền Sóc Sơn vào ngày mồng 6 tháng giêng âm lịch. Người xưa có câu thơ về đền Sóc và Thánh Gióng:_
_"Sóc Sơn là ngọn núi nào_
_ Có ông Thánh Gióng bay vào trời xanh._
*Chương trình:* *Hà Nội - Đền Gióng - Chùa Kiến Sơ - Đền Đô - Hà Nội (1 ngày)*
*Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi tham quan lòng sông hồng.
*07h30*: Tàu rời bến *ngược dòng Sông Hồng*, sau đó *xuôi dòng Sông Đuống* 
*09h40*: Tàu cập bến *Đổng Viên*. Ô tô đón khách tại bến 
*10h00*: Quý khách đến thăm *đền Gióng, chùa Kiến Sơ.* 
*11h00*: Ô tô tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đi thăm *đền Đô* 
*11h20:* Quý khách thăm đền Đô và nghe hát quan họ tại*Thuỷ đình* 
*12h30:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại đền, thưởng thức *bánh Phu Thê* và mua quà. 
*Chiều:* *13h30:* Quý khách lên xe trở lại tàu. 
*16h30:* Tàu về bến, kết thúc chương trình
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 450.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Báo giá bao gồm:*
 - Xe ô tô máy lạnh 35 chỗ 
 - Vận chuyển: Tàu thăm quan trên sông Hồng
 - Ăn trưa trên thuyền
 - Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh trong suốt hành trình
 - Vé Tham quan: Khách được trả tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh lần một
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
*Báo giá không bao gồm:* 
  - Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, thuế VAT, ….
*Lưu ý*:
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 03 tuổi: Miễn phí. Trẻ em từ 03- dưới 09 tuổi: Tính 50% giá người lớn. Trẻ em từ 09 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
(* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.)
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## kimsunri

sao mà nhiều chổ thế biết chọn chỗ nào mà đi hi.

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Ngày 25.11.2012 - vào ngày chủ nhật (tức ngày 12.10 âm lịch) em khai trương Quán *" Lẩu riêu cua - sườn sụn" tại số 52 - Ngũ Xã - Ba Đình (đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m - 4m)*,em bán buổi tối bắt đầu từ 18h00' ,mong mọi người qua ủng hộ và là khách hàng thường xuyên của em - quán bán hàng với giá bình dân, chất lượng tốt, đáng tin cậy  :Smile:  - *liên hệ Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc* Mr Ngọc: 0972357557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Thanks mọi người nhé  :Smile:

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Nha Trang – Đà Lạt*
*(Chương trình: 5 ngày 4 đêm - Khởi hành Thứ 04 hàng tuần)*

Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. 
Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng.

Ngày 01:                       ĐÓN KHÁCH – VINPEARL LAND                       (Ăn chiều)

- Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo… 
- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

Ngày 02:           VỊNH NHA PHU                                                 (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

- Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
F Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
F  Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
- Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
- Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
F  Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
- Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
- Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
- Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 03:           NHA TRANG CITY – ĐÀ LẠT                 (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
- Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
- Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
- Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Khởi hành lên Đà lạt theo Cung đường mới (từ Khánh Vĩnh lên Lạc Dương), ngắm cảnh núi rừng hùng vĩ của Khánh Hòa và Lâm Đồng. Đến Thành phố cao nguyên của tình yêu và huyền thoại, nghe câu chuyện tình bất tử của đôi uyên ương ở Hồ Than Thở & Đồi Thông Hai Mộ. Nhận phòng Khách sạn.
- Ăn chiều. Tối dạo chơi ngắm cảnh Đà Lạt by night.

Ngày 04:                        ĐÀ LẠT CITY                                         (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

- Ăn sáng. Tham quan Thành Phố Đà Lạt mộng mơ với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Viếng Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm – Hồ Tuyền Lâm, ngắm cảnh đồi Robin, núi Phượng Hoàng, núi Voi, nghe câu chuyện tình đầy lãng mạn chàng Lang và nàng Bian.
- Tham quan KDL Thác Datanla, thử cảm giác mạnh bằng hệ thống máng trượt hiện đại nhất Việt Nam (phí tự túc).
- Tiếp tục tham quan Biệt điện mùa hè của Cựu hoàng Bảo Đại. Thưởng thức Đặc sản Đà Lạt tại các Cơ sở sản xuất.
- Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan Thung Lũng Tình Yêu với Hồ Đa Thiện mơ màng.
- Tham quan Đà Lạt Sử Quán, tìm hiểu về nghệ thuật tranh thêu tay truyền thống Việt Nam, Nhà thờ Domain de Marie (Dòng Tu Nữ Tử Bác Ái).
- Dạo chơi ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương (viên ngọc trong xanh trong lòng Thành phố). Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 05:                        ĐÀ LẠT CITY – TIỄN ĐOÀN                  (Ăn sáng, trưa)

- Ăn sáng. Tham quan Vườn Hoa Thành Phố - nơi quy tụ hầu hết các loại hoa của Đà Lạt. Tiếp tục Tham quan Biệt Điện Trần Lệ Xuân, nay là Trung tâm Lưu trữ Quốc gia IV – nơi lưu trữ tài liệu Mộc bản thời Nguyễn. Tự do mua sắm Chợ Đà Lạt.
- Ăn trưa. Trả phòng KS. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Liên Khương. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách*
*Khách sạn 3 sao: 4.300.000 VNĐ*
*Khách sạn 2 sao: 3.700.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

* BAO GỒM:

1. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh đời mới theo chương trình.
2. Ngủ phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, trung tâm thành phố (phòng 02 khách - trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ:  ngủ phòng ba).
+ Tại Nha Trang:
- KS 2 sao: Thiên Tân, Sea View, 101 Ngôi Sao…(hoặc tương đương).
- KS 3 sao: Angella, Hải Âu, Green…(hoặc tương đương).
+ Tại Đà Lạt:    
- KS 2 sao: Golf 1, Thắng Lợi 1…(hoặc tương đương).
 - KS 3 sao: Mai Vàng, Cẩm Đô…(hoặc tương đương).
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại KS + Ăn trưa & tối tại nhà hàng.
4. Vé tham quan các điểm.
5. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt (tiếng Anh) phục vụ tận tình.
6. Nước suối (01 chai 0,5l/khách/ngày).
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch.

* KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

1. Chi phí cá nhân, thức  uống tự gọi trong bữa ăn & tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
2.  Thẻ trọn gói Vinpearl (Vé cáp treo + các trò chơi tại Vinpearl).
3. Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: HN//NHATRANG//HN.

* GHI CHÚ:

1. Trẻ em 1 - 3 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ); phí phát sinh: ăn sáng ... bố mẹ thanh toán.
2. Trẻ em 4 - 9 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ).
3. Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
4. Chương trình Nha Phu (ghép đoàn xe + tàu) vẫn áp dụng cho nhóm khách đi riêng.
*đoàn.**Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/ 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch Mai Châu - Kim Bôi - Hoà Bình*
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện ôtô)*

_Đến với Hoà Bình, một vùng đất đa dân tộc, là giá trị nhân văn đa dạng, phong phú của cộng đồng cư dân. Du khách sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn dân tộc, đặc sản cơm lam, thịt nướng rượu cần và xem các tiết mục cồng, chiêng, trống đồng, hát ví Mường, hát Khắp Thái, hòa nhập vào đêm Hội xòe, ngủ nhà sàn dân tộc, mua hàng dệt thổ cẩm và các lâm thổ sản quý... tại những bản Thái cổ, bản láp của đồng bào Dao..._ 

*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 1:Hà Nội - Thuỷ điện Hoà Bình - Mai Châu*

*06h00:*Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Mai Châu. Quý khách vào thăm thuỷ điện Hoà Bình, sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đi Mai Châu. Quý khách nhận nhà sàn, nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại Mai Châu.*11h15* Tới Mai Châu,Quý khách nhân phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*13h30:*Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi thăm quan Bản Lác, bản dân tộc người Thái Đen và Thái Trắng, tìm hiểu đời sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc, tham gia Dệt thổ Cẩm cùng thiếu nữ Thái 
*18h30:*Ăn tối tại nhà sàn , thưởng thức đặc sản cơm Nương cùng các loại thịt thú rừng. Quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưu Đốt lửa trại (Nối vòng tay lớn), uống rượu cần, nhảy sạp, hát văn nghệ cùng các cô gái Thái mến khách. Nghỉ đêm tại nhà sàn. 
*Ngày 2: Mai Châu - Kim Bôi - Hà Nội*

*07h00:*Quý khách dùng bữa sáng sau đó tiếp tục khám phá Mai Châu, tự do dạo chơi, mua sắm đồ lưu niện.
*11h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà sàn, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn*
 13h00: Xe đưa quý khách khởi hành đi Kim Bôi
 Tới Kim Bôi Quý khách cùng Hướng Dẫn Viên đi thăm toàn bộ khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng Suối khoáng Kim Bôi. Tham gia tắm, ngâm mình tại mỏ nước khoáng luôn duy trì ở nhiệt độ 36°C, đặc biệt tốt cho sự tiêu hóa và có thể chữa được một số bệnh ngoài da.
*15h30:*Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Hà Nội. Xe về tới Hà Nội , Hướng dẫn viên chia tay với đoàn. Kết thúc chuyến đi.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 530.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến
- Phòng nghỉ: Nhà sàn tập thể tại bản.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh,
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour
- Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
- Chi phí giao lưu văn nghệ và đốt lửa trại.
** Giá không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
- Vé tắm bùn và khoáng nóng.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322**  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*
*Du lịch Mai Châu - Kim Bôi - Hoà Bình*
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện ôtô)*

_Đến với Hoà Bình, một vùng đất đa dân tộc, là giá trị nhân văn đa dạng, phong phú của cộng đồng cư dân. Du khách sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn dân tộc, đặc sản cơm lam, thịt nướng rượu cần và xem các tiết mục cồng, chiêng, trống đồng, hát ví Mường, hát Khắp Thái, hòa nhập vào đêm Hội xòe, ngủ nhà sàn dân tộc, mua hàng dệt thổ cẩm và các lâm thổ sản quý... tại những bản Thái cổ, bản láp của đồng bào Dao..._ 

*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 1:Hà Nội - Thuỷ điện Hoà Bình - Mai Châu*

*06h00:*Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Mai Châu. Quý khách vào thăm thuỷ điện Hoà Bình, sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đi Mai Châu. Quý khách nhận nhà sàn, nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại Mai Châu.*11h15* Tới Mai Châu,Quý khách nhân phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*13h30:*Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi thăm quan Bản Lác, bản dân tộc người Thái Đen và Thái Trắng, tìm hiểu đời sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc, tham gia Dệt thổ Cẩm cùng thiếu nữ Thái 
*18h30:*Ăn tối tại nhà sàn , thưởng thức đặc sản cơm Nương cùng các loại thịt thú rừng. Quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưu Đốt lửa trại (Nối vòng tay lớn), uống rượu cần, nhảy sạp, hát văn nghệ cùng các cô gái Thái mến khách. Nghỉ đêm tại nhà sàn. 
*Ngày 2: Mai Châu - Kim Bôi - Hà Nội*

*07h00:*Quý khách dùng bữa sáng sau đó tiếp tục khám phá Mai Châu, tự do dạo chơi, mua sắm đồ lưu niện.
*11h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà sàn, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn*
 13h00: Xe đưa quý khách khởi hành đi Kim Bôi
 Tới Kim Bôi Quý khách cùng Hướng Dẫn Viên đi thăm toàn bộ khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng Suối khoáng Kim Bôi. Tham gia tắm, ngâm mình tại mỏ nước khoáng luôn duy trì ở nhiệt độ 36°C, đặc biệt tốt cho sự tiêu hóa và có thể chữa được một số bệnh ngoài da.
*15h30:*Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Hà Nội. Xe về tới Hà Nội , Hướng dẫn viên chia tay với đoàn. Kết thúc chuyến đi.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 530.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến
- Phòng nghỉ: Nhà sàn tập thể tại bản.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh,
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour
- Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
- Chi phí giao lưu văn nghệ và đốt lửa trại.
** Giá không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
- Vé tắm bùn và khoáng nóng.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322**  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau: ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm ->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
- Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
- Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
- Động Thác Bờ.
- Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
- Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.


Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502
Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió
ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình
Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch* *Sơn La – Điện Biên* 
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ôtô)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Nhà ngục Sơn La đã trở thành điểm thăm quan của khách du lịch. Đến thăm nhà tù Sơn La, du khách được tận mắt chứng kiến sự dã man của thực dân Pháp và cảm phục trước ý chí đấu tranh của các chiến sĩ cộng sản qua những bằng chứng lịch sử. Cùng với di tích nhà ngục Sơn La, có Bảo tàng Sơn La với nhiều hiện vật lịch sử quý giá. Quần thể di tích lịch sử Điện Biên Phủ được chính thức xếp hạng di tích lịch sử quốc gia ngày 28 tháng 4 năm 1962. Tượng đài chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ được xây dựng nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ (2004). Hiện nay chạy dọc thung lũng Mường Thanh, nơi diễn ra cuộc đọ sức lịch sử năm xưa là đại lộ 279, con phố chính và lớn nhất thành phố Điện Biên Phủ._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*NGÀY 01:** SƠN LA              (Ăn trư*a - chiều)*
*06h00:* Xe và Hư*ớng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sơn La. Trên đ*ường Quý khách nghỉ ăn sáng _(chi phí tự túc),_ tiếp tục hành trình, ăn trư*a tại TT Mộc Châu
*Chiều:* Đến Sơn La nhận phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo Tàng Sơn La, Nhà tù Sơn La - Nơi đã từng giam giữ những chiến sỹ cách mạng, chụp hình l*ưu niệm tại Cây Đào Tô Hiệu. Quý khách ăn tối, và nghỉ ngơi.
*NGÀY 0**2*: *SƠN LA - MƯỜNG PHĂNG - ĐIỆN BIÊN               (Ăn sáng - trư*a - chiều)*
*Sáng:*  Ăn sáng, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, lên xe đi Mường Phăng, thăm Sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ, hầm chỉ huy của Đại t*ướng Võ Nguyên Giáp. Ăn tr*ưa tại Khu du lịch Hồ Pa Khoang. 
*Chiều:* Xe đ*ưa Quý khách về Điện Biên nhận phòng khách sạn, quý khách tự do tham quan TP Điện Biên Phủ. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do tham gia chư*ơng trình giao l*ưu văn hoá, văn nghệ, múa Sạp, uống rư*ợu cần theo phong tục của dân tộc Thái _( chi phí tự  túc )._
*NGÀY 0**3*: *ĐIỆN BIÊN                                                                    (Ăn sáng - trư*a - chiều)*
*Sáng:*  Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan bảo tàng Điện Biên Phủ, Viếng Nghĩa trang liệt sỹ đồi A1, thăm Đồi A1, Cầu Mư*ờng Thanh, Sông Nậm Rốm. Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:* Tham quan sân bay trung tâm, Hầm sở chỉ huy quân đội Pháp - Tư*ớng Đờ Cát, đền thờ Hoàng Công Chất, bản Noọng Nhai. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Điện Biên.
*NGÀY 0**4*: *ĐIỆN BIÊN                                            (Ăn sáng - trư*a )*
*Sáng:*  Sau khi ăn sáng, Trả phòng khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành về. Ăn trưa tại TP Sơn La.
*Chiều:* Về tới điểm xuất phát. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.150.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
·        Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
·        Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, đầy đủ tiện nghi, tivi, điều hoà, nóng lạnh…
·        Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính, 25.000 đ/bữa phụ 
·        Hướng Dẫn Viên: phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo,chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
·        Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
·        Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour
·        Khuyến Mại : Nước uống, khăn lạnh, thuốc chống say….
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
·        .Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân
·        Các ch*ương trình giao l*ưu văn hoá, uống r*ượu cần, múa sạp....
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang
Vinpearland Resort
Giá phòng: 230 USD
Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp
Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
Thông tin dịch vụ:
* Dịch vụ phòng 24h
* Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
* Nhà hàng
* Bar / quầy 
* Dịch vụ giặt ủi
* Bàn thông tin 24h
- Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------

